# 2011 A3 Interior / RNS-E...



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone here know why this particular rns-e has piano black trim?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The new RNS-E's all have gloss screen surrounds, I believe.


----------



## djcxxx (Jul 10, 2010)

Titanium Package? Any more photos?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

djcxxx said:


> Titanium Package? Any more photos?


 this


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Part # for the knob plz


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

djcxxx said:


> Any more photos?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

mkim said:


> Part # for the knob plz


 iirc its the same as the mk2 tt. however i want the p/n for the blank buttons by the hazard. i have a set of numbers but the blanks come up invalid at the dealer, cant order until i have the blanks. 



mike3141 said:


> The new RNS-E's all have gloss screen surrounds, I believe.


 thank you.


----------



## knavinusa (Mar 14, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> iirc its the same as the mk2 tt. however i want the p/n for the blank buttons by the hazard. i have a set of numbers but the blanks come up invalid at the dealer, cant order until i have the blanks.


 Didn't you need to mod the gear stick a bit so that the knob could actually fit in cars with the older shift knob?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i read that as the knobs for the rns-e, not the shift knob.


----------



## djcxxx (Jul 10, 2010)

A very big thanks for those pictures FreeGolf. The Sport wheel isn't bad, given the cost of the FBSW I will likely leave things alone. I've already gotten far more information from this site than from either the dealer or AOA. I guess I shouldn't be surprised. Now I just need to be patient!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

graphics upgraded on 3gen rns-e:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

ok great now i need 

1) alcantra interior 

2) 2010+ RNS-E 

3) black bezels 

thanks alot


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

lol, i will most likely do custom interior if i keep the car. no point buying oem seat covers for top dollar when you can get custom ones which are better quality and much less...


----------



## dennisthai (Apr 5, 2010)

Here is the thread the owner started http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/377053-First-2011-A3-in-the-U.S


----------



## audiqtr (Mar 1, 2007)

The only thing I wouldn't mind having are those new smaller mirrors, but not a biggy...


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

djcxxx said:


> Titanium Package? Any more photos?


 Pics of the same car? 

Are those sport seats?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

no pics of the window switches???


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

FreeGolf said:


> lol, i will most likely do custom interior if i keep the car. no point buying oem seat covers for top dollar when you can get custom ones which are better quality and much less...


 or if ur like me with premium seats u gotta buy the sport seat covers and padding


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

FreeGolf said:


> iirc its the same as the mk2 tt. however i want the p/n for the blank buttons by the hazard. i have a set of numbers but the blanks come up invalid at the dealer, cant order until i have the blanks.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you.


 u sure the #s i gave u dont work? 

Try the blanks on www.genuineaudiparts.com 

I pretty sure those work because i tried before


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

every p/n was valid except the blanks... dealer said no such part in their system. 

even on the site you listed, it comes up invalid... 

8P0 941 515 D 5PR


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

FreeGolf said:


> every p/n was valid except the blanks... dealer said no such part in their system.
> 
> even on the site you listed, it comes up invalid...
> 
> 8P0 941 515 D 5PR


 **** the site and the deal. they bucha lil bitches


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

F not D. 

But this is for the blind cover to replace the auto parking... I think autoparking is middle on the right side?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i need the blank to the very left... closest to the driver.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

sorry i dont have that one. 

why cant they check it in the EPC?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

maybe i should just buy a 2011 A3... all the features i want.. already.. shoot.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

What's the part # for the shift knob if you know freegolf?


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Hmm, gloss black door pillars..


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

mkim said:


> What's the part # for the shift knob if you know freegolf?


 its not his car bro


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> sorry i dont have that one.
> 
> why cant they check it in the EPC?


 supposedly they did, nothing came up. only the old part not the new.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Good stuff. 

Love the shift knob. Could be a bit happy with the S-Line badge on the steering wheel too. 

I heart this picutre







for all the old V.W. / Porsche metal. 

The new rim design screams Lambo back when they were part of Chrysler.


----------



## brooklyn a3 (Jun 24, 2010)

The black surround on the RNS-E is horrid, why wouldnt they do it in the matte plastic like the rest of the head unit. This just looks like they've tacked on the screen. Oh well, just my opinion I suppose.


----------



## Gbeav (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't like the shiny trim, just took a drive to the mountains and imagined it there, nope...do not want. Love the new screen though and I'm jealous of the new resolution. The steering wheel is nice also.

Crap, it has altitude too now, now I'm really jealous.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i do not like glossy trim, it looks cheap. i do not like carbon fiber with glossy finish it looks cheap. i like matte trim, glossy trims just have reflection and glare and look cheap in general. carbon fiber style leather is very nice, real carbon fiber with a matte resin is awesome, brushed aluminum finish is very nice.


----------



## automobiliben (Feb 19, 2010)

So the American Ti Package doesn't get the FBSW? The Euro Black Edition does...


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

I am working with Chris from ECS Tuning for a button upgrade / swap kit for pre '09 ppl who want to get the streamlined buttons. 

I should have some info soon.

(Will not work for ppl with buttons on the top.)


----------

